# Ruth Moschner 23.12.



## dingsbums (22 Dez. 2018)

Ruth hält am 23.12. um 00:00 uhr in der "Witzearena" (RTL) wieder ihre sexy Stelzen in die Kamera. Es handelt sich um eine Widerholung. Man findet hier bereits ein sexy gif von der ersten ausstrahlung aber es gibt noch nichts hochauflösendes. Wäre schick wenn das jemand ändern könnte.


----------

